# Old school car audio manufacture list



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's a list consisting of old school car audio manufactures from 1970's all the way to mid 1990's. If you have any missing, please post here

A.D.S.
Adcom
Advent (Jensen)
Aiwa
Alphasonik
Alpine
Altec Lansing
American Hi Fi
Ample Audio
Anaba
Annhilathor
Arc Audio
Atomic
Audio Art
Audio Control
Audio Gods
Audio Mobile
Audiotek
Audiovox
Audison
Autotek (BTS, Mean Machine, Street Machine, Stealth)
Avalanche
Baja (Profile)
Bazooka
Bear Audio
Blade Technologies
Blaupunkt
Boston Acoustics
Bostwick
Butler
Cadence
California (Profile)
Caliber
Carver
Cerwin Vega
Clarion
Cliff Designs
Cobalt (Orion)
Concord
Coustic
Craig
Crossfire
Deltasonik
Denon
Diamond Audio
Dr. Crankenstein
E.S.X.
Earthquake of San Francisco
Eclipse
Fujitsu Ten
Fultron
Furi
G&S Designs (Predator Series, Competition)
GBL
GodFather (M&M)
Granite (Soundstream)
Hafler (Rockford Fosgate)
Harman Kardon
HiFonics (VI,VII,VIII,Gen X, Industria)
Hitachi
Hollywood SoundLabs
Illusion Audio
Image Dynamics
Impulse (Kicker)
Infinity
Interfire
JBL
Jensen
JL Audio
JVC
Kenwood
Kicker (Stillwater Designs)
Kove
Kraco
L.A. Sound
Lanzar
Legacy (Pyramid)
Linear Power
Linear Series
M&M
Majestic
Mb Quart
McIntosh
MEI
Memphis
Mitsubishi CVX
Mobile Authority
Monolithic
Morel
MTX (Terminator, Blue Thunder, Road Thunder, Black Gold)
Nakamichi
Optimus (Radio Shack)
Orion
Oz Audio
Petras
Phase Linear
Phillips Sound Labs
Phoenix Gold
Pioneer
Polk Audio
Power Acoustics
Precision Audio
Precision Power
Profile
Proton
Pyle Driver
Pyramid
Radio Shack
Rane
Realistic (Radio Shack)
Road Warrior (HiFonics)
Rockford Fosgate (Series 1, The Punch, Power)
Rodek
Sansui
Sanyo
Sapphire (Phoenix Gold)
Savard
Sedona (Precision Power)
Sentrek
Sherwood
Silverado (Autotek)
Sony
Soundstream
Sparkomatic
Spl (Profile)
Super Pro (Pyramid)
Targa
The Crunch
The Hott Set Up (Orion)
Thump
Toshiba
Urban Audioworks (Targa)
US Acoustics (Alphasonik)
US Amps
USD Audio
Volcano
Xtant
Yamaha
Zapco


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Soundstream?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Alumapro
American Bass
AR(Acoustic Research)
Aura
Audiobahn
Babbs Audio
BBE
Boss
Black Magic
Black Maxx
Brax
Caliber
Calrad
Canton
Collins
Crutchfield(PPI)
Crystal
Digital Designs
DEI
Directed
DHD Power Cruiser
Esoteric
Focal
Fostex
Gemini
Genisis
Gold Sound
Graffiti Sound
Ground Zero
Harmon Kardon
Harrison Labs
Helix
Hitron
Impact
JBC
Jet Sound
KEF
Kricket(AFS)
Kohler
Lear Jet
Lightning Audio
Luxman
Macrom
Magnadyne
Mansoor
Marathon
Miami Sound Workx
Milbert
MG
MGT
MMats
Monitor
Nemesis
Nexus
Obcon
Outrageous Audio
Panasonic
Paramount
Parasound
Planet Audio
Polydax
Power Amper
Quinn
Radion
R&T
Rockwood
Speco
SJA(Atomic)
SOAT
TC Audio
TMI
Twister
Ultimate Sound
Vector Research


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

What or whom does this list benefit? What's the point? Just curious.

You are missing Tiff, a wire brand from the 90s.


----------



## cameronbprince (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi-Comp was a brand Crutchfield carried in the mid to late 80s. I had one of their amps on a Kicker Super II.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

summit


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Crystal Line


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Soundstream


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Autotek?

On edit: I see you have Autotek listed as a "sub" to Silverado.

You have a number of _manufacturers_ listed as a sub to their various lines (Soundstream, M&M, Kicker, etc). Are you compiling a list of _manufacturers_, or _product lines?_ I would suggest you list the manufacturer _first,_ and their various product lines or spinoffs as the sub category.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Freedom First said:


> Autotek?
> 
> On edit: I see you have Autotek listed as a "sub" to Silverado.
> 
> You have a number of _manufacturers_ listed as a sub to their various lines (Soundstream, M&M, Kicker, etc). Are you compiling a list of _manufacturers_, or _product lines?_ I would suggest you list the manufacturer _first,_ and their various product lines or spinoffs as the sub category.


I noticed the same and was confused. Sapphire and Sedona are not manufacturers they are product lines.

Still not sure why we are compiling this list.


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

vwdave said:


> I noticed the same and was confused. Sapphire and Sedona are not manufacturers they are product lines.
> 
> Still not sure why we are compiling this list.


'Cuz Robb likes to reminisce about "the good old days" (check his estate sale finds threads).


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

KLH, Visam and Visonik all made speakers. K40...well after purchasing Audiomobile.
And as much as some might not believe, Bose.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

What year did Soundstream start ? Late 1980's or early 1990's ?

I dont really consider a car audio company old school if they started out in mid to late 1990's.


----------



## yogegoy (Feb 11, 2011)

Nakamichi not *Nakamishi*
Harman Kardon not *Harmon Kardon*


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Robb said:


> What year did Soundstream start ? Late 1980's or early 1990's ?
> 
> I dont really consider a car audio company old school if they started out in mid to late 1990's.


If I remember right...I bought my MC500 in 1988/89. It wasn't their first series of amps either.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

yogegoy said:


> Nakamichi not *Nakamishi*
> Harman Kardon not *Harmon Kardon*


DIS IZ DA INTERNET. KNOW WON KARES ABOWT SPELING. :laugh:


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Special Edition


Bret
PPPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Also Audax, Seas, and Peerless.
Old school speakers. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Robb said:


> What year did Soundstream start ? Late 1980's or early 1990's ?
> 
> I dont really consider a car audio company old school if they started out in mid to late 1990's.



I bought my first Soundstream pieces around 1990. D200II amps, and SS12 Reference subwoofers.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Soundstream was around in the early 80's making Home/Pro equipment.

I know the Series II D/Class A's were around in '89. The original D/Class A's came out in '86 or '87.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Cruise Power
Technics
Blues


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

Trio, and wasn't crystal around then ?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Polydax=Audax

Fultron=Aria=Memphis

Directed=DEI

Arc shouldn't be on that list since they started in 98.

Neither should Diamond Audio.

Nor Treo.

Xtant and MMATS came about in 94.

No Lightning Audio.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Some of the ones I posted came from a 98 Car Audio directory.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

He mentioned in a post that he doesn't consider it old school if it was made in the mid-late 90s...just why I was pointing a few of those things out.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

No one mentioned Crunch?

Crunch later became ESX for the most part...both had the same address in Dothan, AL. Which I think Batcap has the same address.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

HECO


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

Why not trio?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Toby
Bad Dog Beware


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It's Treo. And they didn't start officially until 1999. I think a few people got some in 98 when they were supposedly out of Colorado (which was a lie).



estione said:


> Why not trio?


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

You are talking about two different makes Treo as you have said, I am referring to trio as in Trio & Kenwood


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I remember a friend of mine had a pair of Crystal subs when my daughter was a baby.That was in 96.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Never heard of Trio my apologizes.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> He mentioned in a post that he doesn't consider it old school if it was made in the mid-late 90s...just why I was pointing a few of those things out.


 He posted that after the 2 big lists.I had a 94,98,99,00 and 03 buyers guide so I used the 98 as a ref because the 94 is falling apart and didnt want to damage it any more.
Some of the ones I listed are not in any of the buyers guides.So Im not really sure of the actual dates.
There are so many companies that I didnt list because they were mostly things like Radar detectors and install accessories.
Crutchfield sold amps under their name that were made by a few different manufacturers.


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Never heard of Trio my apologizes.


No worries it's all good


----------



## Yourconfused (Apr 24, 2017)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Alumapro
> American Bass
> AR(Acoustic Research)
> Aura
> ...


I found this as I have 4 Ultimate sound UB10 titanium series subs that I want to put to use. Is there a link to their products anywhere on the web? sorry if I shouldn't be asking here.


----------

